# MSDA Squirrel Hunt-



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Michigan Squirrel Dog Association will be having a buddy hunt at Central Michigan Sportsman Club. Located 4 miles east of Stanton on county road 522, 4391 E Stanton road 48888. February 20 coffee and rolls 0 am hunt to start at 10 am, pot luck lunch at 2 pm. Open to all interested parties, whether you have a dog or just want to go and watch. 989-291-5181


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Danny Sounds like a good time. I know we had fun last time. Looks like I won't be able to make it though.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Anybody going? We went to one before. Would like to make this one but have other plans. We liked it so much the whole way home the boy was asking can we get a squirrel dog. Two weeks later I found myself driving half way across country to go and pick one up. It is very cool to watch these dogs work.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Sauage buscuts and gravet will be ready by 8 am come on out Dan


----------

